

Speeding up StackExchange - terrellm
http://blog.stackexchange.com/post/459188139/speeding-up-stackexchange

======
toddt
I'm surprised they didn't come up with that solution on the first pass. I used
to work for a web hosting company and I designed and wrote a similar
'dispatch' system for their private label customer portal that was used for
resellers. Much better maintenance and performance.

~~~
rlivsey
That was my first thought too, seems like the simpler solution and the way
I've built multi-site apps in the past.

It sounds like they are still using a different database per site, as opposed
to one database and scoping data by an account_id. I wonder what the
performance gain is over the complexity it adds.

I remember this is the same way that FogBugz was setup too and they ran into
issue when they had so many small databases instead of one large one.

